# Anyone here had wisdom teeth out at older age?



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Has anyone here had their wisdom teeth removed when you were older? I know it's common to have them taken out when you are in your late teens/ early twenties but for some reason, that didn't happen for me. I did have two taken out many years ago because of being impacted, and if I would have been smart, I would have had all of them out at that time. I now have a cavity in one that requires it to come out and I was just wondering since I'm "40'ish" what exactly would I be experiencing. Lots more pain??? I'm afraid of that as I don't do pain very well. Both teeth that are left are not impacted, however, I'm still planning on going to  for the procedure!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I had them out three years ago at age 44. I didn't think it was terribly painful however the dry socket I developed on one side a few days later was horrendous. Make sure your dentist gives you tips on how to avoid it.

I wasn't expecting to have them removed that day. Went in for pain, x-rays showed the problem, the surgeon just happened to be there and had some free time....a short time later I drove myself home. It really wasn't bad at all.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Pardon me. I was trying to move my thread from the other forum to this one and it still looks like it is in both. Don't you just love dumb people :hysterical:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

I actually have already went for the consultation and my appointment is November 19. I probably am having the conscious IV sedation. I remember when I went years ago for the other two -----I did have an IV and they could wake me when they wanted to? Is that what you are talking about? Lord, I dread this. Oh well, I'm going to put on my big girl panties and deal with it.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I had mine out in my late 30's. They had never grown in, they were still down in the gums, two of them were angled forward and would have displaced the rest of my teeth had they decided to grow. One got infected so we took them all out at once. Got one dry socket, that hurt! It seemed to take forever for the craters to fill in to where they didn't catch bits of food. Overall not too bad an experience.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

So now you're scaring me. I really need mine out because they make my other teeth hurt so much. Two are partially impacted and two are totally impacted. The partially impacted ones give me the most trouble but the totally impacted ones are not trouble free. I'm 46.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

GeorgiaGirl said:


> Has anyone here had their wisdom teeth removed when you were older? I know it's common to have them taken out when you are in your late teens/ early twenties but for some reason, that didn't happen for me. I did have two taken out many years ago because of being impacted, and if I would have been smart, I would have had all of them out at that time. I now have a cavity in one that requires it to come out and I was just wondering since I'm "40'ish" what exactly would I be experiencing. Lots more pain??? I'm afraid of that as I don't do pain very well. Both teeth that are left are not impacted, however, I'm still planning on going to  for the procedure!


I had both my bottom ones out in my mid/late 40s. No big deal. I just had the injections and had them pulled. I did have a first molar taken out in my late 30s that became a dry socket and hurt for three weeks. But it was my own fault for going out to eat at a buffet right after the removal. I was supposed to wait for a day to eat. Not too smart. Dry sockets hurt, but enough ibuprofen killed the pain.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I work in the oral surgery field. Extraction of wisdom teeth beyond your teen years (when wisdom teeth are relatively easy to extract) will be more difficult and the recovery is slower and the potential for complications increases with time.
> 
> YOU may be planning on going to sleep but many oral surgens won't advise or agree to that because of your "advanced age" and the complications associated with being over 40 years of age.
> Teeth that have been intergrated into your jaw bone for 28 years or more will be quite resistant to come out.
> Plant to take a few days off and take it easy - you might bounce right back but remember - you're not as young as you used to be.


Oh my. You make it sound like we are all ancient once we reach 35. LOL
It really isn't all that bad. Really, really, really not that bad. Just avoid the dry socket by not sucking on straws or anything and not eating too soon. And even if you get a dry socket, it's not that horribly awful. There are painkillers that can help you through it. And my best advice to the OP is.......
Don't go to an all you can eat seafood buffet right after you leave the dentist's office. It's just not a good idea. I know this from experience. But...... I did live through that, and it wasn't THAT bad. LOL.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My husband just had one out for same reasons and he's 60...he was quite humorous...remembers nothing even tho we all talked to him. The dr gave him pain meds but he never needed them. He took a long nap when he got home.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> Oh my. You make it sound like we are all ancient once we reach 35. LOL
> It really isn't all that bad. Really, really, really not that bad. Just avoid the dry socket by not sucking on straws or anything and not eating too soon. And even if you get a dry socket, it's not that horribly awful. There are painkillers that can help you through it.


Oh I beg to differ. My extraction was fine, the dry socket really was horribly awful. Nothing I tried touched the pain. The dentist prescribed Vicodin but I won't take that kind of thing. I'm glad I never started because I would have been taking it for a solid month, which is how long the pain lasted.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> Don't go to an all you can eat seafood buffet right after you leave the dentist's office. It's just not a good idea. I know this from experience. But...... I did live through that, and it wasn't THAT bad. LOL.


Lol, :smiley-laughing013:


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I had one of mine out when I was 50. It went fine. I did get put to sleep for it, because the oral surgeon said he would have to cut it in half to get it out. I just didn't want to witness that. 

Of course I was swollen a couple of days, but it was done on Friday, and I went back to work on Monday. No problems.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I had one out in my late 30's. I had it out with just local anesthesia and the actual extraction was no big deal, it was impacted and didn't come out easily, but it was just a lot of shoving and pulling, no pain.

The recovery though was terrible. I'm a tough cookie and the pain was unbelievable, I penciled in 2 days off work, but I had to take over a week. Make sure you get good painkillers.


----------

